

Supreme Court ruling may limit class-action consumer lawsuits - there
http://www.latimes.com/business/sc-dc-0428-court-class-action-web-20110427,0,1239412.story

======
HedgeMage
How come when the Court enforces a bad law, people look at the court not the
law?

